# catroot 2 folder



## chaltun (Apr 29, 2001)

Gentlemen:
I need your help!
I have 2 catroot folders in my windows/system directory. One is catroot, the other is catroot 2. I understand (I hope!) that it is safe to delete the catroot 2 folder. Can anyone advise me on this? Many Thanks.
Norm


----------



## kramnnim (Dec 6, 2001)

Are there any files in the catroot 2 folder?


----------



## chaltun (Apr 29, 2001)

around 23 MB worth!


----------



## kramnnim (Dec 6, 2001)

Strange, I never noticed those folders, I have both of them, too. Better not delete anything...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Just had a look at mine, Win2000, and I have them. Inside, many of the files are CAT type, which are Security Catalogue. They are signed by Microsoft, and it looks like they're part of security updates from Microsoft.

eg:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=281767

Regards

eddie


----------

